# Which probiotic works best for c/d?



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

I started Digestive Advantage about a month ago & saw some improvement. Now I notice there is Align & VSL#3. Before DA I took Flora Source for months. What seems to do best for most with constipation followed by diahrea?Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------

